# Tambo Group-buy round five?



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alrighty, heard back from Tambo & the prices should be the same. As before, the price includes shipping to me, shipping to you is based on how much you order, where you are, etc. 

Tambo Grand Robusto - box of 8 - $102.99 + shipping
Tambo Super Robusto - box of 25 - $245 + shipping
Tambo Perfecto - box of 10 - $118.99+ shipping
Tambo Short Corona - box of 25 - $173.99 + shipping
Tambo Half Corona - box of 25 - $148.99 + shipping

Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3 - $10+ shipping
Tambota Half Corona - box of 5 - $9 + shipping

Tambolaka 3in Sticks - $14.99 + shipping
Tambolaka 100g Bags - $12.99 + shipping

1. Pugsley
2. TXsmoker
3. karatekyle
4. VinCigars
5. Nick S.
6. owaindav
7. Thirston
8. Wlai
9. JuanOrez
10. Baldyisme
11. gahdzila
12. Hambone 1
13. El ******
14. EvoFX
15. Andrewdk
16. kneepa
17. DanR
18. MrRogers
19. One American
20. Wallbright

Ask any questions you may have......now!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Can we tell you our order and p a y p a l the payment over to you? How do you want the payment?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

How does this age? I'm guessing there's more tobak in a 3 in stick than a 100 g bag, how much more? Can you break chunks off the stick and smoke this like a kake or plug? What exactly does this taste like (Dark fired profile? Latakia profile? Perique profile?)?

Thanks!


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

karatekyle said:


> How does this age? I'm guessing there's more tobak in a 3 in stick than a 100 g bag, how much more? Can you break chunks off the stick and smoke this like a kake or plug? What exactly does this taste like (Dark fired profile? Latakia profile? Perique profile?)?
> 
> Thanks!


Check these out, they should answer some of your questions.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...a-pipe-tobacco-prep-thread-9.html#post2851959

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-aged-pipe-tobacco-sticks-20.html#post2833400


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Nick S. said:


> Check these out, they should answer some of your questions.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...a-pipe-tobacco-prep-thread-9.html#post2851959
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-aged-pipe-tobacco-sticks-20.html#post2833400


Thanks Nick!


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Do you smoke the rope part? Also, what is an estimation on shipping. Thanks.


----------



## One American (Jan 21, 2010)

Ohboyoboyoboy!
Just say where and how (it may take a few seconds on my part).
I can't speak for everyone else, but I really appreciate you (commonsenseman) doing this. It must be a real PIA for you, doing these selfless things. Our savings allow an extra tin or two of pleasure for us.
I'll remember you in my will.
-One American


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

Wallbright said:


> *Do you smoke the rope part?* Also, what is an estimation on shipping. Thanks.


No, the rope is just part of the packaging.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

Nick S. said:


> No, the rope is just part of the packaging.


Ah for some reason I thought it was made out of tobacco too haha. Thanks!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

I'd like to get in on this as well if possible. How do you store the sticks for aging? Rope and all into a mason jar? Or just into the cellar as is?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hambone1 said:


> Can we tell you our order and p a y p a l the payment over to you? How do you want the payment?


Feel free to post your order on this thread & I'll add it in. When everyone gets their orders in, I'll PM the payment info.



Wallbright said:


> Do you smoke the rope part? Also, what is an estimation on shipping. Thanks.


Here's the shipping costs from last time:



> Here's how I figured shipping cost. If I could fit it in a small envelope = $5, If I could fit it in a large envelope = $6.50, if I can fit it in a small box = $8, if I can fit it in a medium box = $10, if I can fit it in a large box = $12. If it's really heavy, I'll ship it flat rate. If it's really big, it'll probably cost a little more. For example: 10 sticks would be small, but really heavy. I'd probably have to ship it in a medium flat-rate box $12. All will be shipped with DC#'s.


Thanks Nick for posting those threads, they have a lot of good info. If you have any more Kyle, ask away!


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

If anyone wants to split a box of the Perfectos or half coronas pm me. I'd like to try one of those but just can't bring myself to spend that much right now.



commonsenseman said:


> Alrighty, heard back from Tambo & the prices should be the same. As before, the price includes shipping to me, shipping to you is based on how much you order, where you are, etc.
> 
> Tambo Grand Robusto - box of 8 - $102.99 + shipping
> Tambo Super Robusto - box of 25 - $245 + shipping
> ...


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks for doing this, Jeff!!!

1. Pugsley
2. TXsmoker
3. karatekyle
4. VinCigars
5. Nick S.
6. owaindav
7. Thirston
8. Wlai
9. JuanOrez
10. Baldyisme
11. gahdzila - One 3 inch stick, one 100g bag
12. Hambone 1
13. El ******
14. EvoFX
15. Andrewdk
16. kneepa
17. DanR
18. MrRogers
19. One American
20. Wallbright


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

1. Pugsley
2. TXsmoker
3. karatekyle
4. VinCigars - One 3 inch stick, one 100g bag
5. Nick S.
6. owaindav
7. Thirston
8. Wlai
9. JuanOrez
10. Baldyisme
11. gahdzila - One 3 inch stick, one 100g bag
12. Hambone 1
13. El ******
14. EvoFX
15. Andrewdk
16. kneepa
17. DanR
18. MrRogers
19. One American
20. Wallbright

Thanks Jeff.


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Tambolaka 3in Sticks - $14.99 + shipping -------- I'd like 2 orders of the 3in sticks. Just pm me when you want the money. thanks


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

1. Pugsley
2. TXsmoker
3. karatekyle - One 100g bag
4. VinCigars - One 3 inch stick, one 100g bag
5. Nick S.
6. owaindav
7. Thirston
8. Wlai
9. JuanOrez
10. Baldyisme
11. gahdzila - One 3 inch stick, one 100g bag
12. Hambone 1 - Two 3 inch sticks
13. El ******
14. EvoFX
15. Andrewdk
16. kneepa
17. DanR
18. MrRogers
19. One American
20. Wallbright


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

I apologize but I am going to have to drop out of this. I am putting myself on a budget as I have been spending way too much money recently and this would not fit with my other purchases/trades I am looking to make. Sorry and I hope it doesn't mess anything up.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I'll take your spot, Tyler! 

1. Pugsley
2. TXsmoker
3. karatekyle - One 100g bag
4. VinCigars - One 3 inch stick, one 100g bag
5. Nick S.
6. owaindav
7. Thirston
8. Wlai
9. JuanOrez
10. Baldyisme
11. gahdzila - One 3 inch stick, one 100g bag
12. Hambone 1 - Two 3 inch sticks
13. El ******
14. EvoFX
15. Andrewdk
16. kneepa
17. DanR
18. MrRogers
19. One American
20. MarkC -1 box short robustos


----------



## One American (Jan 21, 2010)

I forgot to write that I'll take two 3" sticks of the pipe baccy.
Thanks, senor Jeff.
Give yourself a raise. 
-Dave (Geno) One American


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1. Pugsley
2. TXsmoker
3. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
4. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
5. Nick S.
6. owaindav
7. Thirston
8. Wlai
9. JuanOrez
10. Baldyisme
11. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
12. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
13. El ******:
14. EvoFX:
15. Andrewdk:
16. kneepa:
17. DanR:
18. MrRogers:
19. One American: 2 - 3in Sticks
20. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

ok, sorry been away for a few days. quick question (not sure if this has been answered)

is hte 100g loose or is it packed like the stick? or is there no difference between the two?


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Jeff, just one 3" stick for me; PM me your addy when you want payment.

Thanks!


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Could I join this for one 3" stick and one 100g bag please?


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

An update for ya, Jeff.

*1. Pugsley:*
*2. TXsmoker:*
*3. karatekyle:* 1 - 100g bag
*4. VinCigars:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*5. Nick S.:*
*6. owaindav:*
*7. Thirston:*
*8. Wlai:*
*9. JuanOrez:*
*10. Baldyisme:*
*11. gahdzila:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*12. Hambone 1:* 2 - 3in sticks
*13. El ******:* 1 - 3in stick
*14. EvoFX:*
*15. Andrewdk:*
*16. kneepa:*
*17. DanR:*
*18. MrRogers:*
*19. One American:* 2 - 3in sticks
*20. MarkC:* 1 - box short robustos
*21. Xodar:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

1. Pugsley:
2. TXsmoker:
3. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
4. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
5. Nick S.:
6. owaindav:
7. Thirston: 1 -100g bag
8. Wlai:
9. JuanOrez:
10. Baldyisme:
11. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
12. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
13. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
14. EvoFX:
15. Andrewdk:
16. kneepa:
17. DanR:
18. MrRogers:
19. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
20. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
21. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag


Again, thanks for organizing this, Jeff!!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

EvoFX said:


> ok, sorry been away for a few days. quick question (not sure if this has been answered)
> 
> is hte 100g loose or is it packed like the stick? or is there no difference between the two?


The 100g bag is already steamed & cut up in small chunks. The Stick is very tighly packed, I think it works out to around 150g, it needs to be steamed to loosen up the tobacco, then cut.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Thanks for updating for me guys!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Add me please fine gents.

1. Pugsley:
2. TXsmoker:
3. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
4. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
5. Nick S.:
6. owaindav:
7. Thirston: 1 -100g bag
8. Wlai:
9. JuanOrez:
10. Baldyisme:
11. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
12. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
13. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
14. EvoFX:
15. Andrewdk:
16. kneepa:
17. DanR:
18. MrRogers:
19. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
20. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
21. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
22. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

1 3 inch stick and 1 100g bag for me!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

Troutman22 said:


> Add me please fine gents.
> 
> 1. Pugsley:
> 2. TXsmoker:
> ...


16. kneepa: 100g bag


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I think this is the current list...

*1. Pugsley:*
*2. TXsmoker:*
*3. karatekyle:* 1 - 100g bag
*4. VinCigars:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*5. Nick S.:*
*6. owaindav:*
*7. Thirston: *1 - 100g bag
*8. Wlai:*
*9. JuanOrez: *1 - 3 in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*10. Baldyisme:*
*11. gahdzila:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*12. Hambone 1:* 2 - 3in sticks
*13. El ******:* 1 - 3in stick
*14. EvoFX:*
*15. Andrewdk:*
*16. kneepa: *1 - 100g bag
*17. DanR:*
*18. MrRogers:*
*19. One American:* 2 - 3in sticks
*20. MarkC:* 1 - box short robustos
*21. Xodar:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*22. Troutman22:* 1 - 100g bag


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

*1. Pugsley:
2. TXsmoker:*
*3. karatekyle:* 1 - 100g bag
*4. VinCigars:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*5. Nick S.: *1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
*6. owaindav:*
*7. Thirston: *1 - 100g bag
*8. Wlai:*
*9. JuanOrez: *1 - 3 in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*10. Baldyisme:*
*11. gahdzila:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*12. Hambone 1:* 2 - 3in sticks
*13. El ******:* 1 - 3in stick
*14. EvoFX:*
*15. Andrewdk:*
*16. kneepa: *1 - 100g bag
*17. DanR:*
*18. MrRogers:*
*19. One American:* 2 - 3in sticks
*20. MarkC:* 1 - box short robustos
*21. Xodar:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*22. Troutman22:* 1 - 100g bag


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

*1. Pugsley:*
*2. TXsmoker:*
*3. karatekyle:* 1 - 100g bag
*4. VinCigars:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*5. Nick S.: *1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
*6. owaindav:*
*7. Thirston: *1 - 100g bag
*8. Wlai:*
*9. JuanOrez: *1 - 3 in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*10. Baldyisme:*
*11. gahdzila:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*12. Hambone 1:* 2 - 3in sticks
*13. El ******:* 1 - 3in stick
*14. EvoFX:*
*15. Andrewdk:*
*16. kneepa: *1 - 100g bag
*17. DanR:* 1 - 100g bag
*18. MrRogers:*
*19. One American:* 2 - 3in sticks
*20. MarkC:* 1 - box short robustos
*21. Xodar:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*22. Troutman22:* 1 - 100g bag


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

1. Pugsley:
2. TXsmoker:
3. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
4. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
5. Nick S.: 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
6. owaindav:
7. Thirston: 1 - 100g bag
8. Wlai:
9. JuanOrez: 1 - 3 in stick, 1 - 100g bag
10. Baldyisme:
11. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
12. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
13. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
14. EvoFX:
15. Andrewdk: 1x3in stick / 1x Tambota half corona pack / 1x short robusto pack
16. kneepa: 1 - 100g bag
17. DanR: 1 - 100g bag
18. MrRogers:
19. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
20. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
21. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
22. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

enjoyed the shorts, sadly cant afford a box, so next best thing 


1. Pugsley:
2. TXsmoker:
3. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
4. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
5. Nick S.: 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
6. owaindav:
7. Thirston: 1 - 100g bag
8. Wlai:
9. JuanOrez: 1 - 3 in stick, 1 - 100g bag
10. Baldyisme:
11. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
12. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
13. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
14. EvoFX: 1 --Tambolaka 100g Bag 2 - Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3
15. Andrewdk: 1x3in stick / 1x Tambota half corona pack / 1x short robusto pack
16. kneepa: 1 - 100g bag
17. DanR: 1 - 100g bag
18. MrRogers:
19. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
20. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
21. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
22. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag
__________________


----------



## Wlai (Aug 28, 2011)

Guys, I'm really sorry, but I need to pass on this group buy. I'm way over budget on smoke for the rest of the year. My loss...


----------



## TXsmoker (Sep 6, 2010)

1. Pugsley:
2. TXsmoker: 2-3" sticks, 2-5 packs Tambota Half Corona
3. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
4. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
5. Nick S.: 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
6. owaindav:
7. Thirston: 1 - 100g bag
8. Wlai:
9. JuanOrez: 1 - 3 in stick, 1 - 100g bag
10. Baldyisme:
11. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
12. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
13. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
14. EvoFX: 1 --Tambolaka 100g Bag 2 - Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3
15. Andrewdk: 1x3in stick / 1x Tambota half corona pack / 1x short robusto pack
16. kneepa: 1 - 100g bag
17. DanR: 1 - 100g bag
18. MrRogers:
19. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
20. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
21. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
22. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

1. Pugsley:
2. TXsmoker: 2 - 3in sticks, 2 - 5 packs Tambota Half Corona
3. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
4. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
5. Nick S.: 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
6. owaindav:
7. Thirston: 1 - 100g bag
8. JuanOrez: 1 - 3 in stick, 1 - 100g bag
9. Baldyisme:
10. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
11. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
12. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
13. EvoFX: 1 - 100g Bag, 2 - Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3
14. Andrewdk: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - Tambota half corona pack, 1 - short robusto pack
15. kneepa: 1 - 100g bag
16. DanR: 1 - 100g bag
17. MrRogers:
18. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
19. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
20. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
21. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag

(took Wlai out, per request)


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

1. Pugsley:
2. TXsmoker: 2-3" sticks, 2-5 packs Tambota Half Corona
3. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
4. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
5. Nick S.: 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
6. owaindav:
7. Thirston: 1 - 100g bag
8. JuanOrez: 1 - 3 in stick, 1 - 100g bag
9. Baldyisme:
10. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
11. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
12. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
13. EvoFX: 1 --Tambolaka 100g Bag 2 - Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3
14. Andrewdk: 1x3in stick / 1x Tambota half corona pack / 1x short robusto pack
15. kneepa: 1 - 100g bag
16. DanR: 1 - 100g bag
17. MrRogers:
18. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
19. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
20. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
21. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag
22. BigBehr: 1- 100g bag

Im in


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

Updated my info 4 - 100g bag (item 9). Thanks a lot Jeff for doing this. PM me for payment when you are ready. 

1. Pugsley:
2. TXsmoker: 2-3" sticks, 2-5 packs Tambota Half Corona
3. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
4. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
5. Nick S.: 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
6. owaindav:
7. Thirston: 1 - 100g bag
8. JuanOrez: 1 - 3 in stick, 1 - 100g bag
9. Baldyisme: 4 - 100g bag
10. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
11. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
12. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
13. EvoFX: 1 --Tambolaka 100g Bag 2 - Tambota Short Robusto - box of 3
14. Andrewdk: 1x3in stick / 1x Tambota half corona pack / 1x short robusto pack
15. kneepa: 1 - 100g bag
16. DanR: 1 - 100g bag
17. MrRogers:
18. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
19. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
20. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
21. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag
22. BigBehr: 1- 100g bag


----------



## Pugsley (Jul 12, 2009)

I've decided I'm going to pass on this. I have too much tobacco stashed away now, (I know ...... you can never have too much), and it's just time to stop adding to it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I did *not* hear that!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Update.

*1. TXsmoker:* 2 - 3in sticks, 2 - 5 packs Tambota Half Corona
*2. karatekyle:* 1 - 100g bag
*3. VinCigars:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*4. Nick S.:* 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
*5. owaindav:*
*6. Thirston:* 1 - 100g bag
*7. JuanOrez:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*8. Baldyisme:* 4 - 100g bag
*9. gahdzila:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*10. Hambone 1:* 2 - 3in sticks
*11. El ******:* 1 - 3in stick
*12. EvoFX:* 1 - 100g Bag, 2 - Tambota Short Robusto box of 3
*13. Andrewdk:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - Tambota half corona pack, 1 - short robusto pack
*14. kneepa:* 1 - 100g bag
*15. DanR:* 1 - 100g bag
*16. MrRogers:*
*17. One American:* 2 - 3in sticks
*18. MarkC:* 1 - box short robustos
*19. Xodar:* 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
*20. Troutman22:* 1 - 100g bag
*21. BigBehr:* 1- 100g bag


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Bump, just waiting on a couple more.....


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Adding one more bag if thats ok.

1. TXsmoker: 2 - 3in sticks, 2 - 5 packs Tambota Half Corona
2. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
3. VinCigars: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
4. Nick S.: 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
5. owaindav:
6. Thirston: 1 - 100g bag
7. JuanOrez: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
8. Baldyisme: 4 - 100g bag
9. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
10. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
11. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
12. EvoFX: 1 - 100g Bag, 2 - Tambota Short Robusto box of 3
13. Andrewdk: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - Tambota half corona pack, 1 - short robusto pack
14. kneepa: 1 - 100g bag
15. DanR: 1 - 100g bag
16. MrRogers:
17. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
18. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
19. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
20. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag
21. BigBehr: 2- 100g bag


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Replacing 100g bag with a 3in stick, hope that's all right.

1. TXsmoker: 2 - 3in sticks, 2 - 5 packs Tambota Half Corona
2. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
3. VinCigars: 2 - 3in stick
4. Nick S.: 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
5. owaindav:
6. Thirston: 1 - 100g bag
7. JuanOrez: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
8. Baldyisme: 4 - 100g bag
9. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
10. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
11. El ******: 1 - 3in stick
12. EvoFX: 1 - 100g Bag, 2 - Tambota Short Robusto box of 3
13. Andrewdk: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - Tambota half corona pack, 1 - short robusto pack
14. kneepa: 1 - 100g bag
15. DanR: 1 - 100g bag
16. MrRogers:
17. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
18. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
19. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
20. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag
21. BigBehr: 2- 100g bag


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

MrRogers & owaindav? You guys there???


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

Can you add on a Tambota Short Robusto-box of 3 on for me? My brothers a cigar fiend and this is something he may dig for Christmas.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

1. TXsmoker: 2 - 3in sticks, 2 - 5 packs Tambota Half Corona
2. karatekyle: 1 - 100g bag
3. VinCigars: 2 - 3in stick
4. Nick S.: 1 - 3in stick, (maybe more)
5. owaindav:
6. Thirston: 1 - 100g bag
7. JuanOrez: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
8. Baldyisme: 4 - 100g bag
9. gahdzila: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
10. Hambone 1: 2 - 3in sticks
11. El ******: 1 - 3in stick, Tambota Short Robusto box of 3
12. EvoFX: 1 - 100g Bag, 2 - Tambota Short Robusto box of 3
13. Andrewdk: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - Tambota half corona pack, 1 - short robusto pack
14. kneepa: 1 - 100g bag
15. DanR: 1 - 100g bag
16. MrRogers:
17. One American: 2 - 3in sticks
18. MarkC: 1 - box short robustos
19. Xodar: 1 - 3in stick, 1 - 100g bag
20. Troutman22: 1 - 100g bag
21. BigBehr: 2- 100g bag[/QUOTE]

I'm having trouble finding my old threads to figure out shipping, the search function doesn't seem to be working......

I'll post up everyone's totals as soon as I figure it out.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, first number=subtotal, second number=shipping, third number=total

I'll send out PM's with payment info shortly.

1. TXsmoker $47.98 $6.50 $54.48 
2. karatekyle $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
3. VinCigars $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 
4. Nick S. $14.99 $5.00 $19.99 
5. owaindav $- $- $- 
6. Thirston $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
7. JuanOrez $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 
8. Baldyisme $51.96 $6.50 $58.46 
9. gahdzila $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 
10. Hambone $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 
11. El ****** $24.99 $6.50 $31.49 
12. EvoFX $32.99 $6.50 $39.49 
13. Andrewdk $33.99 $6.50 $40.49 
14. kneepa $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
15. DanR $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
16. MrRogers $- $- $-
17. One American $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 
18. MarkC $10.00 $5.00 $15.00 
19. Xodar $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 
20. Troutman22 $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
21. BigBehr $25.98 $6.50 $32.48


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

PM's sent.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, first number=subtotal, second number=shipping, third number=total

Whoops, already made a mistake. Andrewdk, your total was incorrect, I forgot you're in Australia.

1. TXsmoker $47.98 $6.50 $54.48 
2. karatekyle $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
3. VinCigars $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
4. Nick S. $14.99 $5.00 $19.99 
5. owaindav $- $- $- 
6. Thirston $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
7. JuanOrez $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 
8. Baldyisme $51.96 $6.50 $58.46 
9. gahdzila $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 
10. Hambone $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 
11. El ****** $24.99 $6.50 $31.49 
12. EvoFX $32.99 $6.50 $39.49 
13. Andrewdk $33.99 $15.00 $48.99 
14. kneepa $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
15. DanR $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
16. MrRogers $- $- $-
17. One American $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 
18. MarkC $10.00 $5.00 $15.00 
19. Xodar $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 
20. Troutman22 $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
21. BigBehr $25.98 $6.50 $32.48


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I did not receive a PM, please send me the info and I'll pay you... lol


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

commonsenseman said:


> Ok, first number=subtotal, second number=shipping, third number=total
> 
> Whoops, already made a mistake. Andrewdk, your total was incorrect, I forgot you're in Australia.


Yeah was gonna PM you as I thought that wasn't quite right.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi, can I get in for two 3 inch sticks?
PM sent
Regards
Tom


----------



## owaindav (Mar 7, 2010)

Yeah, sorry Jeff. I guess since there was no interest in splitting a box, I'm going to skip this. Guess I really need to not spend it on cigars anyway! Thanks though!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, first number=subtotal, second number=shipping, third number=total

1. TXsmoker $47.98 $6.50 $54.48 
2. karatekyle $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
3. VinCigars $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
4. Nick S. $14.99 $5.00 $19.99 PAID
5. Thirston $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
6. JuanOrez $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 
7. Baldyisme $51.96 $6.50 $58.46 PAID
8. gahdzila $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
9. Hambone1 $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 
10. El ****** $24.99 $6.50 $31.49 
11. EvoFX $32.99 $6.50 $39.49 
12. Andrewdk $33.99 $15.00 $48.99 PAID
13. kneepa $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
14. DanR $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
15. MrRogers $- $- $-
16. One American $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
17. MarkC $10.00 $5.00 $15.00 PAID
18. Xodar $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
19. Troutman22 $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
20. BigBehr $25.98 $6.50 $32.48 PAID



Hambone1 said:


> I did not receive a PM, please send me the info and I'll pay you... lol





TOB9595 said:


> Hi, can I get in for two 3 inch sticks?
> PM sent
> Regards
> Tom


Ya, I'll shoot out PM's to you guys shortly!



owaindav said:


> Yeah, sorry Jeff. I guess since there was no interest in splitting a box, I'm going to skip this. Guess I really need to not spend it on cigars anyway! Thanks though!


Sounds good Dave!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I paypoo-ed you, says pending until the 16th.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

First number=subtotal, second number=shipping, third number=total

1. TXsmoker $47.98 $6.50 $54.48 
2. karatekyle $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
3. VinCigars $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
4. Nick S. $14.99 $5.00 $19.99 PAID
5. Thirston $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
6. JuanOrez $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID 
7. Baldyisme $51.96 $6.50 $58.46 PAID
8. gahdzila $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
9. Hambone1 $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 
10. El ****** $24.99 $6.50 $31.49 
11. EvoFX $32.99 $6.50 $39.49 
12. Andrewdk $33.99 $15.00 $48.99 PAID
13. kneepa $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
14. DanR $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
15. MrRogers $- $- $-
16. One American $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
17. MarkC $10.00 $5.00 $15.00 PAID
18. Xodar $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
19. Troutman22 $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
20. BigBehr $25.98 $6.50 $32.48 PAID
21. TOB9595 $29.98 $6.50 $36.48


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

I still have not received a PM. I'd love to pay you but I don't have any details to do so


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

****** is away
Tom


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

First number=subtotal, second number=shipping, third number=total

1. TXsmoker $47.98 $6.50 $54.48 
2. karatekyle $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
3. VinCigars $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
4. Nick S. $14.99 $5.00 $19.99 PAID
5. Thirston $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
6. JuanOrez $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID 
7. Baldyisme $51.96 $6.50 $58.46 PAID
8. gahdzila $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
9. Hambone1 $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 
10. El ****** $24.99 $6.50 $31.49 
11. EvoFX $32.99 $6.50 $39.49 PAID
12. Andrewdk $33.99 $15.00 $48.99 PAID
13. kneepa $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
14. DanR $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
15. MrRogers $- $- $-
16. One American $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
17. MarkC $10.00 $5.00 $15.00 PAID
18. Xodar $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
19. Troutman22 $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 
20. BigBehr $25.98 $6.50 $32.48 PAID
21. TOB9595 $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID

Hambone1: you should have received a PM now??? Hopefully???


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

I love this part. Always forget this is coming in. Then one day I step outside and trip over a box, and my day just got better


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry all - slipped my mind but my gift has been sent.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

First number=subtotal, second number=shipping, third number=total

1. TXsmoker $47.98 $6.50 $54.48 
2. karatekyle $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
3. VinCigars $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
4. Nick S. $14.99 $5.00 $19.99 PAID
5. Thirston $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
6. JuanOrez $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID 
7. Baldyisme $51.96 $6.50 $58.46 PAID
8. gahdzila $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
9. Hambone1 $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
10. El ****** $24.99 $6.50 $31.49 
11. EvoFX $32.99 $6.50 $39.49 PAID
12. Andrewdk $33.99 $15.00 $48.99 PAID
13. kneepa $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PENDING
14. DanR $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
15. MrRogers $- $- $-
16. One American $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
17. MarkC $10.00 $5.00 $15.00 PAID
18. Xodar $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
19. Troutman22 $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
20. BigBehr $25.98 $6.50 $32.48 PAID
21. TOB9595 $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

no rush.. but when is the general delivery? Just curious because I maybe relocating at the beginning of the year.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Hambone1 said:


> no rush.. but when is the general delivery? Just curious because I maybe relocating at the beginning of the year.


Should be there by then. After the last couple people pay, I'll wire him the money. Then they usually ship within a couple days. It takes somewhere between 7-14 days to get here. I expect somewhere around mid December you should have it???


----------



## dennis569 (Jan 16, 2007)

Nick S. said:


> No, the rope is just part of the packaging.


NO?? Aw shit! I wish you guys woulda this before


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

dennis569 said:


> NO?? Aw shit! I wish you guys woulda this before


huh???


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

First number=subtotal, second number=shipping, third number=total

1. TXsmoker $47.98 $6.50 $54.48 
2. karatekyle $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
3. VinCigars $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
4. Nick S. $14.99 $5.00 $19.99 PAID
5. Thirston $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
6. JuanOrez $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID 
7. Baldyisme $51.96 $6.50 $58.46 PAID
8. gahdzila $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
9. Hambone1 $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
10. El ****** $24.99 $6.50 $31.49 PAID
11. EvoFX $32.99 $6.50 $39.49 PAID
12. Andrewdk $33.99 $15.00 $48.99 PAID
13. kneepa $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
14. DanR $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
15. MrRogers $- $- $-
16. One American $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID
17. MarkC $10.00 $5.00 $15.00 PAID
18. Xodar $27.98 $6.50 $34.48 PAID
19. Troutman22 $12.99 $5.00 $17.99 PAID
20. BigBehr $25.98 $6.50 $32.48 PAID
21. TOB9595 $29.98 $6.50 $36.48 PAID


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Adam, you still in buddy?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Alrighty, I'm submitting the order.

Hopefully, everything looks correct.

Adam, if you decide you still want some stuff, I have some extra I can send you.


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds fair Jeff - I am sure he wouldnt want the entire order to wait.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Nick S. said:


> huh???


He's right, Nick; we shoulda that before...


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Should be shipping to me in a few days, just waiting for the payment to clear.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Tambooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!

Thanks


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

:banana: Can't wait, thanks Jeff!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Thank you! Can wait to get it!!!


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

Hooray!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

It's been shipped to me. I'll try to turn it around asap so you all can get your stuff by Christmas.

EE147104394ID


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Schweet! Thanks again, Jeff!!!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

sounds good! Thanks again!


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

oooooooooooooooooooo! cant wait to try the pipe tobaccccca


----------



## Xodar (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks much Jeff!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Darn it, I'm trying to forget this so it'll be a surprise!


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like it's in customs...........


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Unless you're planning on doing one batch packaging and post office run you can leave mine till last Jeff. It would have to have left the states already to make it here by Christmas, anyway I'm in no major hurry.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Andrewdk said:


> Unless you're planning on doing one batch packaging and post office run you can leave mine till last Jeff. It would have to have left the states already to make it here by Christmas, anyway I'm in no major hurry.


Crap, sorry it's taking so long!


----------



## BigBehr (Apr 29, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Just getting it packaged up today! I couldn't find a bunch of your addresses in the playpail confirmations though, could those of you on the list pm them to me?

2. karatekyle
3. VinCigars
4. Nick S.

6. JuanOrez
7. Baldyisme
8. gahdzila
9. Hambone 1
10. El ******
11. EvoFX
12. Andrewdk
13. kneepa
14. DanR

18. Xodar
29. Troutman22
20. BigBehr

So, yes that means I found four addresses. Am I losing it? :der:


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

It says your PM inbox is full, Jeff!


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

-Could be wrong but I don't think PP includes the senders address in the 
confirm automatically when doing gifts... My experience.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Sorry Cliff!

Ya you're probably right Mark.


----------



## EvoFX (Nov 11, 2008)

so wait you do or dont have mine? ill pm you anyway before i leave. after new years treats in the mail! wooohoo


----------



## El Gringo (Nov 30, 2010)

My package arrived today... cant thank you enough!
And a Happy New Year to all!


----------



## kneepa (Feb 6, 2011)

I recieved my package of Tambolaka today. Thank you Jeff


----------



## Nick S. (Jul 10, 2011)

I received mine today as well, thanks again for doing this Jeff.


----------



## VinCigars (Apr 15, 2010)

Got mine today. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## JuanOrez (Apr 15, 2011)

Got mine as well! Thanks Jeff. I tried a half bowl and I love it!


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

Got mine thanks for the Tamb!!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Got mine today! Can't wait to try it! Thanks again, Jeff!!!!


----------



## DanR (Nov 27, 2010)

Just got back from the mailbox, and there it was. Thanks Jeff!


----------



## One American (Jan 21, 2010)

Got mine yesterday, and will be trying to steam it today. I did scrape a bit off, and mixed it with some very vanilla BC. It added earthiness to it, and amped up the N factor nicely. I'm going to really enjoy this stuff, I think.
One last thank you to our host, Jeff Sensemann. :hail:
-Gene


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Such a tease, mine is still at least a week away. Oh well good things come to those who wait.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Nothin yet.

Tom


----------



## Andrewdk (Feb 3, 2011)

Woo hoo, got mine yesterday, thanks again Jeff.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

Ok, so I'm still missing Thirston & MarkC's addresses. Did I forget to PM you guys asking for them? If so, sorry!



Hambone1: 03111660000047267271
TOB9595: 03111660000047267240


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Received my today, thanks!


----------



## Hambone1 (May 31, 2011)

Going to open mine tonight and try it with a nice class of Johnnie Walker Black (Scotch). Right now I love you Commonsenseman for doing this, but if I start puking due to the nic hit I doubt my love will last... lol!


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

I haven't played with the stick yet, but I did open the ready rubbed a few days ago. It was quite dry and crispy. Is it supposed to be like that? I smoked a bowl and it tasted great and burned much slower than I expected it to considering how dry it was. I jarred up and cellared most of it, but I left a little out in a jar that I am going to experiment with hydrating it.


----------



## Thirston (Feb 2, 2011)

Bringing up the rear... Got mine today. Thanks again.


----------



## TOB9595 (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine arrived. Thank you for the work.
Tom


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

gahdzila said:


> I haven't played with the stick yet, but I did open the ready rubbed a few days ago. It was quite dry and crispy. Is it supposed to be like that? I smoked a bowl and it tasted great and burned much slower than I expected it to considering how dry it was. I jarred up and cellared most of it, but I left a little out in a jar that I am going to experiment with hydrating it.


I like it on the dry side myself, but if it's really crispy you could try rehydrating it. It's somewhat hard to keep lit if it's wet at all & it doesn't seem to bite much when dry. YMMV


----------



## Troutman22 (Feb 2, 2011)

I got the package version and mine was drier than I normally smoke. If someone asked me I would think it was too dry also. Didnt seem to notice it much when I smoked it but I mixed the Tambo with some straight VA as I was 'skeered' to try it straight.


----------



## gahdzila (Apr 29, 2010)

Well I ain't skeered! :mrgreen: But I likely have a higher nic tolerance than many.

I'm smoking a bit of the rehydrated now. It does seem a little harder to keep lit. And it actually smoked fine in the dry and crispy state. So I think I'll leave the rest of it as is.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

commonsenseman said:


> Ok, so I'm still missing Thirston & MarkC's addresses. Did I forget to PM you guys asking for them? If so, sorry!


Doesn't matter if you PM someone without internet!  Sorry 'bout the disappearing act; I'll PM the addy to you now.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

Got 'em today, Jeff; thanks! 
Sure wish I'd checked my mailbox before I bagged up and froze those Partagas Blacks earlier today...


----------

